# Opinions on this doeling, please!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I would love thoughts on my doeling, Dancer! The pic is at about a month old 
Thank you!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

She's adorable! I love her coloring, long back and topline


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks just about perfect to me. Love everything about her. What does her dam look like?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all! Her dam is this doe: http://cobcottagealpines.weebly.com/cob-cottage-hkoh-enchanted.html
Chant has a very nice udder, but I would like to see more length and levelness. Dancer's sire, Jasper, fixed that and more!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like her


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

She's very pretty!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She's just terrible. :shades: Looking good so far. :thumbup:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Emma- LOL! Yeah, right, she's horrible, I need to sell my herd :wink:
Ahem. Not.

Thank you all so much for your input! Now, anyone else??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think...I want her! Lol  She's beautiful, color and conformation wise. I can't wait to see how she matures!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Canyontrail- Thank you! She looks like a Togg now, but here's a pic of her unclipped at a day or two old:









And here's a pic of her at the show, she did really well for her age 
Her face....! :ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

New photo! Any more opinions??


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe a little deeper in the chest. Hard to tell though. Pretty nice doe overall though!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She is JUST SO CUTE!!! She looks good overall


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!
CPK- yeah, she has the sweetest face ever! And freckles too


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

This is an old thread, I know, but with all I have learned lately, I'd like to give her a try  I'm going with the latest picture...

Pros:
-She looks sooo unimpressed! 
-Nice ear set
-Wide forehead
-Strong jaw
-Nostrils are open without be loose
-Nose isn't pointy, but nicely rounded
-Neck is fairly long and feminine
-Neck to shoulder/brisket is smooth and well blended
-Good brisket
-Uphill
-Fairly good dairy wedge
-Good chest floor...not too high and not too low
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good length if chine
-Good spring of ribs
-Ribs flat and pointing back
-Nice length if loin
-Open, flat boned
-Fairly level rump
-Fairly long rump
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Straight fore legs
-Good back legs
-Good pasterns fore and back
-Nice length of cannon bones


Cons:
-Neck could be a tad longer
-Throat lack could be more refined
-Could use more depth in middle and rear barrel
-Rump could be more level and longer
-Head could be a bit more refined


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

How's that, Ariella?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome! Great job :mrgreen::thumbup:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! :wahoo::stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You're very welcome! It's certainly well deserved :wink:


----------

